# A World without the net



## Vladd67 (Dec 13, 2009)

Imagine a world without the net
Internet breakdowns, security and capacity; safety of online business - MSN Money


----------



## AE35Unit (Dec 13, 2009)

Well we managed fine up until 1997…
But i'd have a lot less friends!


----------



## Happy Joe (Dec 16, 2009)

No big deal; people would need to talk, become more self sufficient and learn to live in reality; It would probably be a good thing.

I would get more, actually, done and be healthier without this thing...

Enjoy!


----------



## Rodders (Dec 16, 2009)

I'd miss the Chrons and Rebelscum, but that's about it really. 

I've only been "on line" for about two years, so it's not that i cannot cope without.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh my gawd, then I'd actually have to talk to my kids. And they would talk back to me. And we'd communicate.


----------



## Dave (Dec 16, 2009)

> ...people wandering the streets lost without GPS or maps on their iPhones, unable to pay for food or other goods with a simple swipe of a card.
> 
> Companies would have to resort to faxes and phone calls instead of e-mail; they'd quickly reach capacity and be unable to function. Credit cards wouldn't work; stores and hospitals would run short of supplies. Even electrical power to our homes could be disrupted.
> 
> ...businesses that were designed to do all their point-of-sale and financial transactions through the Internet and going back to pen and paper and taking checks in a car to the bank.


Its like the original _Day the Earth Stood Still_ but worse. That is how they should have remade that film. The more reliant we become on technology, the further we have to fall.

They announced today that cheques will be abolished by 2018. How many shop assistants or bar staff do you know that can add up orders and make change without using the till? What will people do without Sat Navs? They will have to go back to the wife map reading!

You can't post a letter if there is no postal service, and how many days are you going to have to wait for that anyhow? Actually going to the Supermarket or Book Store instead of ordering online and having it delivered! Life in the slow lane again!


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Dec 16, 2009)

Hmmm.  I'd actually have to go out and meet people in person.  I wouldn't be able to look things up online for a quick jog-the-memory reference and I wouldn't be able to order books on-line, but then I probably wouldn't have heard of them anyway and ... that would be about it for me.  If I was still working in retail, going back to old style cash registers and old style credit card approvals would be a bit of a pain, but I'm not, so it doesn't matter.  

Except for missing all of you, I could easily live without it.


----------

